
Show HN: Hot Apps Nearby – Find out the most popular new apps nearby - steiger
Download on Play Store: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;HotAppsNearby" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;HotAppsNearby</a><p>-<p>Find out the most popular apps in your nearby region!<p>* Completely anonymous - no authentication needed<p>* Complete privacy<p>* Discover new cool apps that are hot in your region.<p>* Install new apps directly from Play Store<p>* Most Play Store apps are free to download!<p>* Hot Apps Nearby is also 100% Free<p>Hot Apps Nearby are in the following social media:<p>* Facebook: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;hotappsnearby&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;hotappsnearby&#x2F;</a><p>* Twitter: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;HotAppsNearby" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;HotAppsNearby</a><p>And in the following discussion posts:<p>* XDA-Developers: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forum.xda-developers.com&#x2F;android&#x2F;apps-games&#x2F;app-hot-apps-nearby-popular-apps-region-t3695103&#x2F;post74341902#post74341902" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forum.xda-developers.com&#x2F;android&#x2F;apps-games&#x2F;app-hot-...</a><p>* Android &#x2F;r&#x2F;androidapps: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;androidapps&#x2F;comments&#x2F;79sdt3&#x2F;dev_hot_apps_nearby_find_out_the_most_popular&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;androidapps&#x2F;comments&#x2F;79sdt3&#x2F;dev_hot...</a>
======
mb53
how does it work ?

~~~
steiger
The app Hot Apps Nearby collects a list of installed applications on the
phones that have it installed. Then, _anonymously_, it saves that information
with a location and shares these with people around.

Then you know every app's popularity in phones (users) nearby - of course,
users that also have Hot Apps Nearby installed.

------
mindvox89
What did you use as a backend?

~~~
steiger
I will generalize and answer about all main technologies involved:

1\. Hot Apps Nearby uses Firebase as a Backend,

2\. Kotlin & Android Studio 3 (Native Android App),

3\. Github Pages for the landing page
([http://hotappsnearby.download](http://hotappsnearby.download)), tracking
pixels with Facebook and events with Analytics to optimize advertising

4\. Namecheap for buying the domain.

5\. Adwords, Facebook Ads.

